# Anyone hunting Manistee National Forest???



## youngtrapper89 (Oct 24, 2003)

A friend and I got drawn for the first hunt of unit K. We are planning a 5 day camping trip below the hodenpyle dam along the manistee river. I was wondering if anyone else is hunting that area?? We haven't been turkey hunting up there before and wanted to see if anyone could point us in the right direction to some gobblers? Any help would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## One Eye (Sep 10, 2000)

Manistee National Forest is pretty darn big. What general area are you interested in?

Dan


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

youngtrapper89 said:


> A friend and I got drawn for the first hunt of unit K. We are planning a 5 day camping trip below the hodenpyle dam along the manistee river. I was wondering if anyone else is hunting that area?? We haven't been turkey hunting up there before and wanted to see if anyone could point us in the right direction to some gobblers? Any help would be greatly appreciated!!




Been hunting in that area for 50 years and know it like the back of my hand. I will say that there are turkeys in the area but not big flocks like other areas. Most of the flocks that I have seen have been on the south side of the club area about half way from the main county line road to M37. Several flocks in that area.................

Good luck..............pretty area.........except when you're deer hunting in that area with 10,000 of your other friends.......:rant:


----------

